# Cigar Prizes kept mailman on his toes



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Labor Day was nice, but hated waiting the extra day for my smokes!

A few weeks back there was a Craftsman Truck race contest since the Nascar wasn't racing that weekend. It was put on be a few great BOTLs. There was actually three prizes and I happen to win two of the three. 
Bigtotoro won the other.

Smoke20 sponsored the race winner prize with these beauties:









And Teedles915 sponsored the "led the most laps" prize with this nice selection:









These two BOTLs realy came through with some nice sticks. A few I have come to enjoy and a few to try out. New cigar tasting is all part of the cigar fun.

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice Shawn!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very Nice, congrats to you and the sponsors as well


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Beautiful!!!!*

Thanks for sharing the pics! :thumb:

.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome prizes!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

NICE!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet. Congrats!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Glad you got em. I was beginning to get worried. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

VERY nice.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Congratulations!! They all look pretty good.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice score, Shawn. Enjoy!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice treats! Enjoy!


----------



## iairj84 (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome! I love surprises like that


----------

